# Came in to low on APT Complex



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a call today saying my snow removal bid was extremely low. I bid it at $26,500. I was 1 for 8 on snow bids so I dropped $4k off the bid. Now that I'm reran the numbers I'm at $33,600. I still think that might be a bit low.

There was only 3 snow events last winter but we should get 9-12 this year.

The parking lot isnt that big at only 2.8 acres but there divided into 12 smaller lots. The real killer is the sidewalks theres 4800' of walks at 5' wide.

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...710&qpvt=8+michael+rd+new+london+ct&FORM=MIRE


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

So even if there was 12 events you would get over $2000 for 3 acres and walks. Sounds crazy high around here.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

cet;1498112 said:


> So even if there was 12 events you would get over $2000 for 3 acres and walks. Sounds crazy high around here.


Yeah, I dont know. A large part of my cost is the walks and deicing but other then that its pretty simple. There is a 1" trigger.

We did have 23 events and 98" in 10/11 but that was kinda of a freak winter. By the conversation I had it looks like the PM is thinking it will be like that again.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That is a lot of walks, can you not get a machine on them?


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

cet;1498159 said:


> That is a lot of walks, can you not get a machine on them?


yes but I would have to buy it.

I did have a sub with a small kubota but I let him borrow a pressure washer and he never brought it back.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Used ATV's are pretty cheap and work great.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

cet;1498586 said:


> Used ATV's are pretty cheap and work great.


I'd go this route. If you plan it right, you should make some money this winter.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Definitely consider an ATV, we have one for sidewalks and love it, huge time saver, best money spent for sidewalks ever.

Depending on service level and whether or not salt is included in your price, that doesn't seem too low to me, not in my area anyway.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

So i was looking for subs to help with this lot. I was contacted by a bigger company. He wanted 6k-10k per push and $65k a season. Either my bidding is way off or some are overcharging there ass off.


----------

